# THE NETHERLANDS | The Dutch Mountain | 2000m | 6600ft | Vision



## the runner (Feb 20, 2005)

© Reuters The idea of a mountain is brainchild of sports journalist Thijs Solar field of newspaper The Press a hundred professionals from different sectors since then. is there to start thinking seriously about.

That brainstorming sessions are over. Next year there is a real feasibility study carried out, that the end of 2012 clarity should give to the question of whether the mountain actually is.



Great plans
Some 70 companies from a variety of sectors, including e.on Energy and supplier of TomTom navigation systems are involved in the project. They have great plans, showed the movies during the presentation.

The huge mountain peaks, agricultural fields, for example, has multiple homes, ski slopes, lifts, underground tunnels, windmills, lakes and solar panels. Within must place for inter alia food plantations, hydroelectric plants and data centres. Sustainability, innovation and sports are the main pillars of the project.

Eight possible locations
Currently, eight locations in image, both on land and in sea. The size of the mountain depends on the final location. According to one of the participants want to municipalities the mountain of up to 2 km high like.
Www.parool.nl source:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

wow.. cool, kind a follow Japan future tower idea _ the X sheed 4000_
http://www.emporis.com/building/xseed4000-tokyo-japan


but for sure,, is that pro or just a vision?


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

2000m... and you ask if its a vision?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

we had a thread in another subforum about this and i have to say that this is no way going to happen  probably far too expensive


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ you got my point.. 
but its so cool if this project can finished, the new taste in construction histories. 



Dancing Banana said:


> 2000m... and you ask if its a vision?


i only ask.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

What a lame copy of *The Berg* at Tempelhof Airport in Berlin. hno:





























More: http://www.archdaily.com/40755/the-berg-the-biggest-artificial-mountain-in-the-world/


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)




----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

erbse said:


> What a lame copy of *The Berg* at Tempelhof Airport in Berlin. hno:


That mountain in Berlin was already mentioned a couple of times in the news articles about the Dutch Mountain. Dutch Mountain is gonna be higher than the one in Berlin (though the one in Berlin has a much better location, a mountain in Holland's flat polders is stupid, they can better build it in the south of the Netherlands or the north).


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

When designing something this pronounced in a landscape that flat you would hope they'd come up with something less lelijk


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

It look amaizing, but I do not belive in this project.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Lion007 said:


> It look amaizing, but I do not belive in this project.


Actually...you're not the only one lol. I live in The Netherlands and nobody is taking this really seriously. Of course there are a lot of discussions going on but they are all based on 'what if...' 

However, the company behind this idea is quite serious, and some banks and company's have already said they want to invest money in it. The big problem is: How do you build a mountain? Just drop loads and loads of sand and rocks on 1 place is not going to work. The solution is to really construct it with steel and concrete but that's going to be VERY expensive.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Every project in this forum is VERY, VERY expensive.


----------



## T86 (Oct 19, 2011)

Probably will take half a decade or more until the actual work starts, add another 5 more for completion. Great !!!!


----------



## iamtheSTIG (Jul 15, 2010)

If this comes true, WOW

but i doubt it at all, even though it seems to sound serious...

the designers are going to have to come up with some seriously strong concrete and steel...

And imagine the weight of this thing? what if it sinks that section of the tectonic plate? :lol:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Keep on dreaming


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

I can not imagine, how will they "build" this 2000 m superhigh mountain.


----------



## LucasOWTC (Dec 4, 2011)

Eternal vision.


----------



## Arawooho (Dec 14, 2011)

These are the kinds of things that I look at and say "you're kidding right?"


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Lion007 said:


> Every project in this forum is VERY, VERY expensive.


sure, but this project would reach a new dimension with its costs ^^


----------



## TheZoolooMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

A project like this would be pretty much useless. The Dutch can still go to Switzerland if they want to ski. I doubt we'll see anything like this before 2050.


----------

